# Serial number dating?



## 60DRB

I've got a CZ-75 I'd like to know the "made on" date for. Is there any source for this information? All I know is I got it in Germany before the wall came down (about 1989) and it has no importer markings whatsoever.


----------



## sikasig

There should be a two digit number on the slide before the serial number. Mine is very recent a 2012...has the number 12 then a symbol and serial number, hope this helps.


----------



## 60DRB

Not on mine. Just a six digit serial on the right side of the frame, barrel and slide, no symbol, dashes or letters included. First two numbers are "16" so it's not a year clue. The only "writing" on it is on the left side of the slide "MODEL 75 CAL. 9 PARA" Under that on the frame in small lettering is "MADE IN CZECHOSLOVAKIA". Looking closer I see there is an indented oval above the extractor. In that on the left side is some kind of symbol (inspector mark?) and on the right side on the indented area has an "87" stamped. I may have found my own answer.


----------



## Cwcoolcow

Yep, that's it!


----------



## sikasig

You got it!!


----------

